# wanton state



## kladho1977

Ciao a tutti,

scusate se i miei post sono un po' spinti, ma mi trovo a combattere con delle frasi veramente imbarazzanti!! 
Mi potreste aiutare con questa frase?
“How?” I cry, the mystery spiking annoyance in my *wanton state*. “How can you remain so controlled?”
"Come fai?", grido, irritata da questo mistero nonostante *il mio stato lascivo*.

Stanno ovviamente facendo sesso...
Ah... tra l'altro non mi piace neanche "irritata da questo mistero" 

Help!!


----------



## rrose17

I think "il mio stato lascivo" might work but I don't think nonostante makes sense. It's not despite her wanton state but almost because of it. And the annoyance "spikes", it suddenly increases, hits a high.


----------



## kladho1977

well, the mystery spikes annoyance *while* she's in a wanton state. So it seems like something that bothers her despite her being close to climax.
Altra soluzione: "Come fai?", grido, e il fatto che non lo riesca a capire mi disturba nonostante la mia eccitazione.


----------



## Mary49

Non è come dici tu, kladho: to spike vuol dire anche aggiungere qualcosa  http://dizionari.repubblica.it/Inglese-Italiano/S/tospike_1.php?lingua=en    "2 V+D(+with+IN) (= to lace) coll correggere, aggiungere alcol a (tè, caffè, ecc); alim condire, aromatizzare; drogare (cibo o bevande) di nascosto; fig rendere interessante o più vivo, ravvivare, condire, infiorare".
Secondo me: "Il mistero 'condisce' con il fastidio (si sente indispettita) il mio essere lasciva". L'italiano non è bello, ma nemmeno l'inglese mi pare sia molto meglio.


----------



## TimLA

‘How?’ I cry, 
the mystery (of him being so controlled)
spiking annoyance (increasing the annoyance)
in my wanton state.
‘How can you remain so controlled?’

?????
'Come mai?', grido,
il mistero (del suo control)
che stava crescendo la mia seccatura
nel (mio) stato (così) spuderato
ecc.
??????????????????????


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> "Il mistero 'condisce' con il fastidio (si sente indispettita) il mio essere lasciva"


Along the same line -"Come?"Piango grido, e il mistero insinua fastidio nel mio abbandono al piacere- or, "piango grido, e il mistero si insinua fastidioso nel mio abbandono al piacere"


----------



## Mary49

@Pietruzzo Mi piacciono le tue proposte, anche se non credo che lei pianga...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Mi piacciono le tue proposte, anche se non credo che lei pianga...


So what does -"How?" I cry...- mean ? I understand "Come?" Dico piangendo...


----------



## Mary49

Prova a leggere, secondo me non piange, ma del resto può essere una mia interpretazione personale


----------



## Pietruzzo

TimLA said:


> ‘How?’ I cry,
> the mystery (of him being so controlled)
> spiking annoyance (increasing the annoyance)


But, if I'm not mistaken, "spike" is intransitive in the sense of "aumentare", so annoyance can spike but mystery can't spike (far aumentare) annoyance. At least according to the dictionaries I have checked.


Mary49 said:


> Prova a leggere, secondo me non piange, ma del resto può essere una mia interpretazione personale


No. She isn't crying. It could be "urlo" or "dico gemendo".


----------



## rrose17

Pietruzzo said:


> But, if I'm not mistaken, "spike" is intransitive in the sense of "aumentare", so annoyance can spike but mystery can't spike (far aumentare) annoyance. At least according to the dictionaries I have checked


 I think spike like Mary wrote can mean to intensify like spiking a punch with alcohol but I don't think that's how it's used here. In English verbs sometimes can be more fluid, especially in modern usage. Spike here means "causing to spike" The mystery was making my annoyance even greater.


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> So what does -"How?" I cry...- mean ? I understand "Come?" Dico piangendo...


No, con _cry _qui s'intende urlare/gridare.

I agree with my fellow natives. The mystery of his self-control increases her sense of annoyance to the absolute maximum. She's flipping her lid because of it.

Il senso, secondo me (non e' un suggerimento di traduzione):

“How?” I cry, the mystery spiking annoyance in my *wanton state*. “How can you remain so controlled?”

" Ma com'e' possibile?" grido, reagendo al mistero del suo autocontrollo con una rabbia che sale alle stelle e che si aggiunge al mio stato d'eccitazione. "Come fai a non perdere il controllo?".


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> No, con _cry _qui s'intende urlare/gridare.


I had already corrected this


london calling said:


> I agree with my fellow natives.


So we must agree with you.


london calling said:


> " Ma com'e' possibile?" grido, reagendo al mistero del suo autocontrollo con una rabbia che sale alle stelle e che si aggiunge al mio stato d'eccitazione. "Come fai a non perdere il controllo?".


What about "Ma come fai?"grido, mentre il mistero fa montare in me la rabbia accanto alla passione."Come fai a controllarti così?"


----------



## sorry66

For me, the idea of  'abbandono' is closest to wantoness, but is the 'al piacere' necessary?
What about 'il mio stato dissoluto' as another option?

I don't think 'spike' here means 'increase'. Could the author have meant 'spark'? or did he mean 'spike' as 'inject' or 'add' so her 'wanton state' is spiked with annoyance, like you would 'spike a drink'.

I'm assuming that in her state of abandon, the last thing she was feeling was annoyance; the annoyance came on suddenly.


----------



## TimLA

sorry66 said:


> For me, the idea of  'abbandono' is closest to wantoness, but is the 'al piacere' necessary?
> What about 'il mio stato dissoluto' as another option?
> 
> I don't think 'spike' here means 'increase'. Could the author have meant 'spark'? or did he mean 'spike' as 'inject' or 'add' so her 'wanton state' is spiked with annoyance, like you would 'spike a drink'.
> 
> I'm assuming that in her state of abandon, the last thing she was feeling was annoyance; the annoyance came on suddenly.



HERE is the original text with all the gory details.


----------



## sorry66

I've had a quick look; it doesn't change my opinion.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

wanton vuol dire non solo sexually profligate/aroused lascivo ecc ma anche maligno malicious!


----------



## sorry66

That's in a different context like 'wanton vandalism', the OP makes it clear that it's about 'uncontrolled' behaviour.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

sorry66 said:


> That's in a different context like 'wanton vandalism', the OP makes it clear that it's about 'uncontrolled' behaviour.


Sorry, sorry66 

I hadn't taken the trouble to click on the link to the text in question. If I had I wouldn't have posted. What drivel! And she's got br**sts, would you believe.


----------



## london calling

I've just read all the ' gory details (thanks, Tim). I'm also now inclined to agree that spike doesn't mean 'increase' but more something along the lines of 'spark'.


----------



## Mary49

My post #9 had a link to the text, just like Tim's post...


----------



## Blackman

Con qualche licenza:
_
"Come?!", sbotto/protesto, mentre il mistero vena di fastidio la mia libidine impazzita. "Come fai a controllarti così?._


----------



## sorry66

Thanks london for agreeing.



Mary49 said:


> "Il mistero 'condisce' con il fastidio (si sente indispettita) il mio essere lasciva".



Would 'chioda' work instead of 'condisce'?



Pietruzzo said:


> l mistero si insinua fastidioso nel mio abbandono al piacere



Does it work if we take out 'al piacere'? re#14



Blackman said:


> sbotto/protesto, mentre il mistero vena di fastidio la mia libidine impazzita



I haven't looked at the text in detail - too 'gory' for me! - but 'wanton' in the sexual sense is often used in an ironic way and I'm not sure if the three translations above convey that.


----------



## Mary49

sorry66 said:


> Would 'chioda' work instead of 'condisce'?


I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean...


----------



## sorry66

From your dictionary link I saw that 'spike' could also be 'chiodare'
http://dizionari.repubblica.it/Inglese-Italiano/S/tospike_1.php?lingua=en


----------



## Mary49

sorry66 said:


> From your dictionary link I saw that 'spike' could also be 'chiodare'
> http://dizionari.repubblica.it/Inglese-Italiano/S/tospike_1.php?lingua=en


No, I'm sorry, it wouldn't work, in my opinion.


----------



## rrose17

sorry66 said:


> I haven't looked at the text in detail - too 'gory' for me! - but 'wanton' in the sexual sense is often used in an ironic way and I'm not sure if the three translations above convey that.


Well I read the whole thing, and have to say that I doubt_ irony _ever entered into it.  I suppose if Harry Potter could get a whole generation of young readers reading, and 50 Shades of Grey their mothers, I guess there's a bright side to this purple prose. And personally I grant you the meaning of spike could very well be just an added dollop to her (god help us) wanton state but I think the general sense is still the same.


----------



## sorry66

I don't want to have to go back to that painfully bad text again but a 'dollop' of annoyance is not a bad description as in her sexual trance she seems to be gagging to extract as much crazed pleasure as possible in everything she feels.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Yeah I gagged too.


----------



## kladho1977

WOW!! Che discussione!!
Sentite, io alla fine ho deciso per:
"Come fai?", grido, e il mistero aggiunge irritazione alla mia eccitazione. "Come fai a rimanere così controllato?".
Molto vicino al post #6 di @Pietruzzo 

Grazie a tutti
(BTW, I hate this book!!)


----------



## Pietruzzo

kladho1977 said:


> Molto vicino al post #6 di @Pietruzzo


And to many others


----------



## alicip

Ciao a tutti. 
“How?” I cry, the mystery spiking annoyance in my *wanton state*. “How can you remain so controlled?”
Stavo pensando a qualcosa del genere: 
"Come fai?", grido, e il mistero alimenta/nutre con irritazione la mia eccitazione. 
oppure:
"Come fai?", grido, e in quel stato di eccitazione, il mistero attizza la mia irritazione. 
Strana frase...non so quanto sensate siano le mie proposte. Ci ho provato.


----------



## sorry66

For me 'wanton state' could be 'state of abandon'. I don't understand why in Italian you can't just say 'il mio abbandono' or 'il mio stato di abbbandono'.


----------

